# Bullet Proof Skin Grafts



## Dame (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm thinking we can build a bullet proof @surgicalcric. Can you even imagine?


----------



## BeardedConservative (Jan 11, 2014)

Very interesting....and...it's puts the lotion on the skin!


----------



## dirtmover (Jan 12, 2014)

That is so freaking cool.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 12, 2014)

spiderman, spiderman...


----------



## Dame (Jan 12, 2014)

x SF med said:


> spiderman, spiderman...


LOL. I had Homer Simpson's voice in my head singing "Spiderpig" for a while after I saw this.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 12, 2014)

And they can't give me a new bionic spine!!  Or even better pump me full of Adamantium, WOLVERINE!!


----------



## BeardedConservative (Jan 12, 2014)

RackMaster said:


> And they can't give me a new bionic spine!!  Or even better pump me full of Adamantium, WOLVERINE!!


If that was a possibility I would definitely be in that line, plus he smokes good cigars.


----------

